Ask HN: Examples of simple sites (text only or limited images)? - p__
======
jppope
[https://jonpauluritis.com](https://jonpauluritis.com),
[https://hillelwayne.com](https://hillelwayne.com),
[https://meowni.ca/](https://meowni.ca/),
[https://www.gwern.net/](https://www.gwern.net/),
[https://patrickcollison.com/](https://patrickcollison.com/),
[https://danluu.com/](https://danluu.com/),
[https://drewdevault.com/](https://drewdevault.com/),
[https://sivers.org/blog](https://sivers.org/blog)

------
khannavid
This is a cute website:

[https://secretgeek.github.io/html_wysiwyg/html.html](https://secretgeek.github.io/html_wysiwyg/html.html)

You probably saw this before but this list can be helpful too:

[http://rickcarlino.com/2018/07/11/fabulous-text-only-
website...](http://rickcarlino.com/2018/07/11/fabulous-text-only-
websites-2018-edition-html.html)

------
jamieweb
[https://n-o-d-e.net](https://n-o-d-e.net)

